# Wireless headphones for Pioneer VSX-1120-K?



## TraceBusta (Jan 2, 2011)

My setup:
Pioneer VSX-1120-K receiver
Panasonic TC-P54S1 TV with 1 optical out audio
Very Loud 5.1 surround system
Annoyed Fiancée

Everything plugs into the Pioneer receiver via HDMI and 1 HDMI runs from receiver to Panasonic TV.


My fiancée keeps stressing to me that I should get some wireless headphones for when I'm watching football or playing PS3. Sometimes the shooting gets too loud and she'd really prefer that I turn the volume down, but then that takes away from the whole experience. 

Are there special type of headphones that I need to purchase to work for the pioneer 1120-k receiver? Ideally I'd like to be able to route all sound to the headphones when they are plugged in regardless of input (PS3, DirecTV, etc.) I would also prefer not having to go to the back of the unit and redo the connections when switching inputs.

Will any normal pair of wireless headphones work for this? I looked into the PS3 headphones that Sony sells, but from the reviews I read it seems like the USB dongle plugs into the PS3, therefore not working on all AV devices.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Most standard Headphones will work. Sorry about the situation though. It really just comes down to budget as there are tons of choices. Sennheiser, Grado, and many others make great Headphones at many different price points.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

TraceBusta said:


> My setup:
> Pioneer VSX-1120-K receiver
> Panasonic TC-P54S1 TV with 1 optical out audio
> Very Loud 5.1 surround system
> ...


I use a Tritton AX PRO for my PS3, it also works fine for music. You can adjust every channel independently, 5.1 including the sub. It cost about $150, but its well worth it.. I know you wanted wireless, but if you can put up with the cords this set is almost like cheating in game. Plus it has the mute button, chat volume control and much more. I've owned wireless headsets before and they will cut out on you if your moving around alot.. Good luck..


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

We sell alot of these and they sound really good and work very well and dont cost an arm.....

http://www.sennheiserusa.com/stereo-TV-wireless-headphones-rs120_009922


----------



## Mjack59 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello 
I need a set of headphones that allow me to listen to the tv will still allowing every one else to hear the speakers system as well. My hearing is going bad so I need the sound to loud for everyone in room.
I have a Pioneer vsx-1120-k. set up as 5.1

Thanks any help would be appreciated

Mjack59


----------

